# Carp angling from a boat...AWESOME PICTURES!



## RiverRat

This was posted on the CAG forum originally by Deano KS Carp:























More pictures here:
http://www.carp-gps.com/news/detail.php?id=118

And for those who know that is the Amiaud Peche Mini Carpo for boats.












http://www.amiaud-peche.com/Anglais/produits.asp?S_Famille=15&Famille=1&Cle_Produit=58&MotCle=



Awesome way to fish from a boat..hes got the set up for sure..only thing is he needs a nice 21'-24' Carolina Skiff DLX to have room for all his stuff comfortably......you could set up one of those pods off the big front and rear deck and set up a full bivvy inside with as much space as they have.

Scott


----------



## flathunter

I agree thos eare great pictures, and a awesome setup!


----------



## PAYARA

Yeah i seen that before.It may be fine on a pond of a few acres,
like in that pic.But try that on a 1000+ acre lake!


----------



## The Kernel

It looks to me like it is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## PAYARA

Mark- i think you said it all.. :C :C 

Really Though,what is the point of fishing like that???The water
dosen't look to be massive.And if it was they could just place the 
baits where the wanted with the boat and fish from the bank?
Perhaps the area they are fishing can't not be acsessed from
the bank,but it dosen't seem worth it to me.It would be different
if it was a pontoon boat,but a flimsy jon boat just seems risky.
2 guys,2 heavy pods,8 rods,a shelter,in a jon boat surrounded
by COLD water!........FORGET THAT!!!!


----------



## RiverRat

I think he fishes like that by himself....theres no room for 2 anglers. Also looks like the banks are STEEP as heck, might be why hes fishing from the boat?
Whatever the reason, the guys got some guts and looks like hes done it for awhile....if you noticed closely hes anchored off both ends..and he also shows a picture with a smaller boat..i bet he lands fish from it keeping his main boat anchored and/or places baits with it too.


























I think its a hell of an idea to reach waters not accessed by shore...it could be done better(bigger boat, ect.) but hes a hardcore carper thats for sure!!!
Guess some take risks and break from the norm and catch fish, others stay to regular ways and catch a few to none...sounds like Ohio...lmao!


Scott


----------



## crappielooker

wow.. looks iffy to me too.. i rather be sitting on solid ground.. what i wanna know is how much this contraption is.. check it out.. all i can say is holy cow.. 








and i am also looking at those carp rods that the japanese guys use.. i like how long they are, and yet play the fish nicely.. i know they are build to cast some nice weigh as well.. as all if not most japanese carpers uses packbait, or method.. i just want those rods.. lol


----------



## PAYARA

Ak,yeah i have liked the look of those catapults for awhile.I
wonder how accurate one could get after some use with one 
of those?

Also,what rods are you talking about Ak,are you talking about
those baitcaster rods?


----------



## crappielooker

the ones i like are those 2-4meters spinning rods that looks to be telescopic kinds..
next time my family goes to japan i'll tell them to check some out for me.. lol


----------



## RiverRat

Ak, i can find out the price for ya if you want..lol.

I got a catalog coming over from them...they even have a catapult the mounts to my Carpo pod:












They also have this one:










I really like thier tri-pods too:












Amiaud makes some awesome stuff...ive had thier site on my favorites link list for a few years now....i'll be buying a few more of thier things soon.


Scott


----------



## crappielooker

i bet it cost a fortune tho.. oh well.. before too long some chinese guys would have it all copied.. and sell them cheeeap.. lol
and the catapult actually attach to your pod?


----------



## RiverRat

Yea, you take off the main pod bar and use the tri pod with the catapult.
Oh yea, if its from Amiaud is expensive believe that!!

Im working with a milwright and making my own tri or quad catapult set up for launching method balls 100 yrds +..should be done and fine tuned before spring. He also said making an adapter to convert my pod to the boat version would be very very easy...just incase i deciede to get a boat over the winter(which i probably will to open up WAY more areas to fish along the rivers i fish) and wanted to use the pod from a boat....i also have something in the works(right Payara) to far increase my fishing range while fishing the Ohio river, very large lakes and a few parts of the scioto river....but that news is for later.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker

awesome.. hope to check it out once u get it done sometimes..


----------



## The Kernel

Rat
My Method sling fully Bussed up will outdistance any catapult/slingshot on the market and it costs only $7.00.I should also add that there has been several incidents in the UK over the last few years where 'adventurous' carpers have actually fallen in and drowned as a result of unsafe boating practices. Don't let the thought of that stop you trying it though...


----------



## RiverRat

Im not a wimp like some, so i'll try whatever it takes to catch fish.

scott


----------

